# Laufradsatz für Radon ZR Race



## PowerDreamer (12. März 2020)

Moin zusammen,
ich bin mit meinem Radon ZR Race 7.0 ja eigentlich ganz zufrieden aber ich komme mit dem Laufradsatz überhaupt nicht zurecht.. Mavic Crossride , die sind viel zu flexibel und im Wiegetritt kann sogar das Vorderrad mal kurz die Gabel berühren... 
Gestern habe ich passend zum Wetter, mal vorne einen neuen Reifen drauf gezogen und was soll ich sagen, beim bremsen hat man geshene , dass das ganze Rad nach links kippt.. also hier scheint was mit dem Lager oder sonst etwas nicht mehr richtig zu sein...

Bike Händler sagte direkt , dass der Service von bzw. mit Mavic mies ist... 

Meine Idee also , einen zweiten -besseren- Satz zu kaufen und diesen nur noch als Ersatz zubehalten... 

Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage... welchen ? Es soll bezahlbar bleiben und eine deutliche Verbesserung sein , was die Steifigkeit angeht... leider hat der Rahmen keine Steckachsen.. 

Was könnt ihr empfehlen ? Und was muss man ausgeben, um einen vernüftigen Laufradsatz zubekommen ? 300 - 400 ? Und was muss ich beachten ? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bejak (6. April 2020)

Wenn sich das Rad seitlich so verziehen kann, ist wahrscheinlich die Speichenspannung zu niedrig. Wenn du weißt, wie Laufrad zentrieren geht, kannst du das selbst. Ansonsten lass das mal von einem Fachmann checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2020)

Bin bisher mit DT Swiss immer sehr gut gefahren ??


----------



## Bejak (7. April 2020)

PowerDreamer schrieb:


> Bike Händler sagte direkt , dass der Service von bzw. mit Mavic mies ist...


Lass den Händler doch mal gucken, oder hat der auch keine Ahnung?


----------



## PowerDreamer (9. April 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Lass den Händler doch mal gucken, oder hat der auch keine Ahnung?



Mit dem "Problem" war ich bisher nur beim BOC Shop.. 
Die Flexibilität der Felgen wurde bereits bei den damaligen Tests (Zeitschriften etc) bemängelt und mein Gedanke wäre es, mir einen neuen Laufrad Satz zu kaufen und diese als Ersatz zu behalten.. 
Und zugeben, ich wiege keine 70 Kilo, da freuen die Räder sich wohl auch nicht so drüber ?


----------



## Bejak (10. April 2020)

ZR Race in 27 oder 29 Zoll?

Wenn letzteres, dann nimm nen DTSwiss X1900 Spline, das ist eine Aufrüstung in Richtung ZR-Race 9.0-SE, also wie meins.


----------



## PowerDreamer (16. April 2020)

29er und danke , ich schaue die mir mal genauer an


----------



## FireFox3 (30. April 2021)

Ich habe eine dazu passende Frage. Welche Abmaße (Einbaubreite, Schnellspannerdurchmesser, Felgenbreite) hat das initial verbaute Crossride FTSX Laufrad?


----------

